# verrière



## Heidee_

ciao a tutti,
mi sapete dire come potrei tradurre "verrière" in italiano? è una specie di veranda chiusa, appunto, con vetrate. Il mio tentativo: "veranda vetrata" mi pare un po' troppo tecnico e mi ricorda un po' troppo la "carta vetrata"… :-D
grazie!


----------



## nestore

Ehi Heidee,
io direi semplicemente "la vetrata", termine che ho sempre utilizzato.


Nestore


----------



## Corsicum

Mon dictionnaire Français/Corse/Italien propose* : *_vetrata_
http://infcor.adecec.net/index.php


----------



## Heidee_

grazie. anch'io avevo trovato vetrata, ma mi sono poi trovata davanti al problema del contesto. Si tratta infatti di un ristorante che propone pranzi panoramici "dans la verrière". scusate, era il caso di spiegarlo prima e non l'ho fatto...


----------



## Corsicum

Sur Google on retrouve beaucoup de restaurants qui mentionnent_ : veranda vetrata._


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Heidee,

Perché non la semplice "veranda", non bisogna specificare "vetrata", che lo è per definizione ? Difatti, sembra che la semplice "vetrata" faccia problema, almeno in teoria, in italiano . (Def. francesi dal CNRTL e italiane dal Treccani) . 


*Verrière - **b)* Paroi vitrée; grand vitrage. _Verrière d'une serre, d'une véranda._ _J'écris ces pages à la Bibliothèque municipale (...). Les livres en couvrent trois côtés, tandis que, sur la rue, au-dessus des grands casiers de hêtres, s'étend, comme une tapisserie blanche et bleue, une immense verrière pleine de ciel_ (Guéhenno, _Journal homme 40 ans,_ 1934, p. 90). _Cette villa toute blanche, toute en verrières, lisse, fondue et luisante, comme ces photographies sur papier glacé dans les revues de luxe_ (Triolet, _Prem. accroc,_ 1945, p. 102). −
_P. méton._ Pièce, salle dont une des parois au moins est constituée par un vitrage. _J'arrive donc, et, chaque jour, j'aperçois, avant d'entrer, Catherine dans sa verrière_ (Duhamel, _Maîtres,_ 1937, p. 185). ​
*Vetrata -* s. f. [der. di _vetro_]. – Chiusura formata da un’ampia lastra di vetro o di cristallo, e più spesso da più lastre, sostenute da apposita intelaiatura a riquadri generalmente in parte fissi e in parte apribili per formare porte o finestre: _la v. di separazione tra il salotto e la stanza da pranzo_; _l’ampia v. dell’ingresso_; _le v. delle finestre_, _della serra_, ecc. In partic., _v. artistiche_, o semplicem. _vetrate_, insieme di frammenti vitrei colorati, sagomati e commessi secondo un disegno prestabilito, o anche di vetri dipinti, comunque caratterizzato da un intento estetico, posto in opera soprattutto come chiusura di finestre e altri vani luciferi di chiese e anche di grandi edifici pubblici e privati: _le v. del Duomo di Milano_, _le v. della Sainte-Chapelle a Parigi_, _le v. di Marc Chagall della sinagoga di Gerusalemme_. ◆ Dim. *vetratina*.

*Veranda - 2.* Nell’architettura europea, balcone aggettante dalle murature perimetrali di un edificio e chiuso con vetrate; usato fin dal sec. 16° nei paesi anglosassoni (ove è detto _bay-window_ o _bow-window_) e nei paesi nordici poveri di sole, tale tipo di struttura si è diffuso, nelle forme più svariate, nell’architettura moderna, in cui le verande sono costituite da vere e proprie terrazze coperte, cinte di vetrate realizzate con profilati d’acciaio normali o in ferrofinestra o in lega leggera anodizzata: _una villa_, _una trattoria con v. sul mar_

*Véranda - B. −* _P. anal._ Galerie vitrée en bois ou en métal, adossée au mur d'une maison ou construite sur un balcon, une terrasse, servant de salon ou de jardin d'hiver. _S'asseoir sous la véranda; entrer dans la véranda._ _Au premier étage de l'hôpital-palais_ [_dans les Alpes_]_, cette terrasse à balcon de bois découpé, que garantit une véranda, est isolée dans l'espace, et surplombe le monde_ (Barbusse, _Feu_, 1916, p. 5).


----------



## zone noire

Heidee_ said:


> grazie. anch'io avevo trovato vetrata, ma mi sono poi trovata davanti al problema del contesto. Si tratta infatti di un ristorante che propone pranzi panoramici "dans la verrière". scusate, era il caso di spiegarlo prima e non l'ho fatto...


 
Si potrebbe anche rigirare leggermente la frase e dire: _*ristorante dotato di una veranda panoramica*_ e tutti dovrebbero capire di cosa si tratta.

_"I pranzi possono venire consumati anche nella (graziosa) veranda panoramica messa a disposizione dal ristorante"_


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, cosa dire ?  È sempre la stessa storia, bisogna dare il contesto fin dall'inizio, cioè (quasi) tutta la frase nella lingua originale . Così si sarebbe individuato subito il livello del discorso e lo stile adeguato per la traduzione .  Devo comunque ammettere di essere anch'io in colpa e che avrei dovuto leggere più attentamente tutti i post  . 



zone noire said:


> Si potrebbe anche rigirare leggermente la frase e dire: _*ristorante dotato di una veranda panoramica*_  e tutti dovrebbero capire di cosa si tratta.
> 
> _"I pranzi possono venire consumati anche nella (graziosa) veranda panoramica messa a disposizione dal ristorante"_


 
Totalmente d'accordo con Zone noire .


----------

